# Newbie needs help setting up Denon 1910 Receiver



## Reinier (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi guys, I recently purchased a Denon 1910 and paired them up with some JBL CS480BG 5.1 Speakers. Right now I have my Playstation 3 and TV hooked up to it but I want to add my PC to it also which I have running to the TV via a DVI to HDMI cable but that doesnt transfer audio (only video) so I would need to use an optical cable for audio.

My questions are (sorry If their newbie this is my first time owning a surround sound system & receiver):

*
1) What is the proper way to connect the receiver on the back panel of my Samsung LCD TV? Right now I have it hooked up from "Monitor Out" on the receiver to HDMI 1 on the back of my TV with an HDMI cable.

2) How can I get my TV channels to play on my surround sound speakers? 

When I have the AVR 1910 receiver turned on the built in tv speakers on the TV turn off but no sound plays from the tv speakers when I have the "Source" on the TV set to TV. If I change the "Source" on the TV remote to HDMI 1 which is where I have the receiver plugged in and press "TV" on the AVR 1910 receiver control I will get a black screen with no auido. 

I tried to see if maybe I have the speakers connected wrong or something but the speakers work fine when I have the receiver changed to HDCP which is where I have my PS3 connected with an HDMI cable.

3) Is it possible to use the receiver to watch tv channels without a cable box, VCR, DVR, or Satellite receiver?

4) How would I go about connecting my PC to my Denon 1910 if I have my PC hooked up to my TV with a DVI to HDMI cable that doesnt have audio? I have a couple of optical cables laying around and an optical port on my motherboard.

*
thank you for your help

Sincerely
- Reinier


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the Shack!


Reinier said:


> 1) What is the proper way to connect the receiver on the back panel of my Samsung LCD TV? Right now I have it hooked up from "Monitor Out" on the receiver to HDMI 1 on the back of my TV with an HDMI cable.


Yes this is the correct way.



> 2) How can I get my TV channels to play on my surround sound speakers?
> 
> when I have the receiver turned on the built in speakers on the TV turn off but no sound plays from the speakers when I have the "Source" on the TV set to TV. If I change the "Source" on the TV remote to HDMI 1 which is where I have the receiver plugged in and press "TV" on the receiver control I will get a black screen with no auido. I tried to see if maybe I have the speakers connected wrong or something but the speakers sound fine when I have the receiver changed to HDCP which is where I have my PS3 connected with an HDMI cable.


your tv will have an optical out for audio that you can use just run that back into the receivers TV input. Keep the TV on the "TV" input.



> 4) How would I go about connecting my PC to my Denon 1910 if I have my PC hooked up to my TV with a DVI to HDMI cable that doesnt have audio? I have a couple of optical cables laying around and an optical port on my motherboard.


again select the DVI input on the TV and run an optical cable from the PC to the receiver into an input you want to use
Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Reinier (Mar 23, 2010)

thank you for the fast response, one other doubt that I have is about the digital optical cables. I have tried two different brands of optical cables and both have shown the same issue. How hard are you soposed to push optical cables in the socket? because both brands seem to be a little bit loose on the socket, I tried pushing them in pretty hard but i wouldnt want to break the socket.

I see the red light on the other end of the cable though but it doesnt look like it does anything when connected in the tv in part of the receiver to the tv


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If it works then your in the socket properly and it only goes in one way. There should be a small snap when it is in properly.


----------

